# Where are all the expats in Japan?



## Michael S. (Jun 12, 2010)

I am up in Akita. Great country rides. My choice of hills or flats as far as I want to go. The roads are really smooth and the cars far between.
Thank god I have not see a bear yet, but herons, falcons, and kamoshika (deer like goat wilderness thing) are a regular sight. 

I see a lot of touring come up the coast, and a lot of serious roadbikes around Mt. Chokai. 
I just raced near Sendai on Mt. Zao, and look forward to the Chokai Classic coming up. 

There are three great bike shops in the area and I am looking to upgrade my hybrid GIANT for a racing bike soon. I have the travel bag so I can take my bike on the train. 

Good Rides in Akita:
Oga peninsula (Figure out which way the wind is blowing before dieciding on clockwise or counter)
Take the train from Honjo to Yashima and bike up Mt. Chokai.
Kisakata to Sakata
Lake Tazawako and Kisakata. 
Yuzawa area (check out my gallery)

Michael


----------



## Jeepster82 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Okinowa*

I'll be leaving Texas here in a few weeks for Okinowa for a couple of years. All I've heard is there is some good on and off road riding there. I do know there are some good races on the main island, but haven't heard about the small islands.


----------



## Michael S. (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice Warren Miller quote! 
I am in Northern Japan, so I can't help with Okinawa specific info. I am guessing your riding season is a lot longer than in Akita.

Are you bringing your bike? I so wish I did. They talked me out of it at the consulate, but it is so easy to bring a bike. 

This is a triathlon website, but they also have MTB and road races.
http://www.tri-x.jp/ 

And I check these two sites for info sometimes, but usually it is stuff closer to Tokyo.
http://www.j-cycling.org/
http://www.japancycling.org/v2/

If you find any good links, Let me know!!


----------



## Jeepster82 (Mar 11, 2009)

Yea I'm bringing both my road and MTB, about to pack them up with my house hold goods,


----------



## tomato (May 16, 2002)

Welcome, there are plenty of nice roads here. Been in Japan on and off for a long time. First in Gunma, now in Tokyo. Ride along the Tama River frequently and you might see me in an old Assos Swiss national jersey.


----------



## Michael S. (Jun 12, 2010)

tomato-san, Jeepster82, 

Thank you!! Can you believe that on the Portland Or. yahoo group someone once said that no one takes bicycling in Japan seriously? What a crock!

I am doing everything I can to save up enough to buy the FELT F75. $1500, 19lbs, carbon fork and seat post, shimano 105, need I go on? (engine tax, insurance, past college loan etc...boo boo ... )

My girlfriend lives in Yokosuka, so I am there all the time. I want to bike the Tokyo bay. The views are so amazing. I have a bike bag and head to Yokohama quite often, so let me know the fun routes are around Tokyo. 

If anyone wants to bike in Tokhoku, you have a place to stay in Akita-ken. And I keep chain oil stocked up. 

Has anyone see the Japanese anime movie Nasu: Andalusia no Natu (Eggplant: Summer in Andalusia)?
It is on gogoanime's website.

Michael, graphic designer and English teacher


----------



## TokyoByBike (Jun 29, 2010)

Despite what you may think there is quite a lot of good cycling in and around Tokyo. For both roadies and mountain bikers the mountains of Western Tokyo are only a short train ride away and offer some excellent cycling.

For more information check:

http://www.tokyobybike.com/

Cheers!


----------



## Michael S. (Jun 12, 2010)

> Despite what you may think there is quite a lot of good cycling in and around Tokyo.


Despite what you thought I was thinking, I am really excited to bicycle around Tokyo 
I imagine it is a world better then riding the packed comuter trains. I imagine cool fixed gear clubs, great communtes, beautiful bay, easy access to many amazing places.

My girlfriend is in Yokohama, so that is probably where I will start. I see clubs out all the time and want to figure out where they are going. 

The Tokyo by Bike link looks like a good start, thanks! I didn`t know there was a GIANT bike store. 

I found the Tama river on my google maps. Not sure when I will make it out there.
Thanks for the links! I love biking in Japan.

Michael


----------



## Blackburn (Apr 28, 2006)

There are two expat oriented bike clubs that I know of in the Tokyo area:

Half Fast Cycling

Tokyo Cycling Club

I rode with Half Fast, but knew a few riders who rode mostly with the TCC.

And don't forget about the Arakawa for getting out of Tokyo.


----------



## Michael S. (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi Blackburn,

Thanks a lot. The Arakawa river looks great. I will be moving to Yokohama next year around August. After learning my commutes, I will be checking out these places a lot. Next month I will be in Yokohama test riding bikes and plan on buying a new road bike next pay day. 
My second race ever is this weekend on Mt. Chokai. I hope my old hybrid holds together a little bit longer 

Michael


----------



## Blackburn (Apr 28, 2006)

From Yokohama, you should check out the Miura Peninsula.


----------

